# I requested a TIP button on the App. Ubers response:



## Tulsa Tom

I thought (mistakenly) that Uber would put a tip button on their app due to the negative feedback they are getting. So here is the response....typical......
<<
Christian (Uber) 
Mar 16, 01:53 
Hi Txxxx, 
Thanks for writing in regarding with putting a tip button on the app. I'm more than willing to assist you with your query. 
Uber highly values the feedback of its partners and we take what you're saying very seriously. As a growing company, we are constantly seeking ways to better enhance the Uber experience from both drivers' and riders' perspectives. 
The Uber experience means not having to exchange payment at the end of a ride, so riders do not have the option to tip at the end of a ride. We let riders know that tipping is not required because we never want riders to feel obligated to pay extra at the end of Uber trips. 
If a rider offers a tip, please remind them that tipping is not necessary with Uber. New riders may not know about the tipping policy, and could feel cheated if they later learn that tipping was not required. Of course, if the rider still insists, you should accept the tip - you earned it! 
You can find more information on this and more common questions at https://help.uber.com/partners. 
We appreciate your thoughtfulness and taking the time to write to us. We will evaluate your feedback internally. 
We're grateful for your partnership and please don't hesitate to let us know if we can help with anything else. 
Christian 
help.uber.com>>

UNBELIEVABLE RESPONSE.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis

Tulsa Tom said:


> Of course, if the rider still insists, you should accept the tip - you earned it! .


But remember....riders may feel cheated later on and tips arent necessary

Screwber is so full of crap.

Tell me....do you fart rainbow colors now that they blew colored smoke up your butt? I do lol


----------



## andy400

Nice responses for poor mind drivers....


----------



## Tulsa Tom

Uber is insulting to the mentality of a driver.


----------



## JapanFour

be sure to tell the rider " Nah man I like watching my child starve"


lol


----------



## supernaut

Tulsa Tom said:


> The Uber experience means not having to exchange payment at the end of a ride, so riders do not have the option to tip at the end of a ride. We let riders know that tipping is not required because we never want riders to feel obligated to pay extra at the end of Uber trips.


^ This doesn't even make sense. "having to exchange payment at the end of a ride"? "Christian" should've proofread his copy-paste BS response before sending it to you. "having to use an additional payment method, (cash), at the end of a ride" would make more sense, but of course, adding a tipping _option_ to the app would alleviate that.

Saying that they don't "want riders to feel obligated to pay extra at the end of Uber trips" is just insulting the intelligence of both "driver partners", and riders. Gratuity for service providers is not something that was invented last year.. it's been customary for a lonnng time, and no one's "confused" or "made uncomfortable" by it, except Travis, apparently.

What a bunch of greedy, short-sighted asshats.


----------



## StOOber

I wrote and requested the tip button, first response was like yours, erroneously noting that cash is awkward. I pressed again, stating that they didn't address my issue, that it's about having the option to tip IN APP and include it IN THE TOTAL.

Finally I get a rep who can see what I'm saying and responds:

"Hi Stuart. Thanks for writing back. We currently don't have a tip button in the app. But we appreciate that you've raised this concern because as a growing company, we welcome any suggestions or feedback on how the partner app can be more reliable and user friendly. Meantime, don’t hesitate to reach out if you have any other questions."

Just keep asking for it.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis

StOOber said:


> I wrote and requested the tip button, first response was like yours, erroneously noting that cash is awkward. I pressed again, stating that they didn't address my issue, that it's about having the option to tip IN APP and include it IN THE TOTAL.
> 
> Finally I get a rep who can see what I'm saying and responds:
> 
> "Hi Stuart. Thanks for writing back. We currently don't have a tip button in the app. But we appreciate that you've raised this concern because as a growing company, we welcome any suggestions or feedback on how the partner app can be more reliable and user friendly. Meantime, don't hesitate to reach out if you have any other questions."
> 
> Just keep asking for it.


You do realize they basically said EFF you, we dont care but will placate you anyway right?


----------



## Beur

StOOber said:


> I wrote and requested the tip button, first response was like yours, erroneously noting that cash is awkward. I pressed again, stating that they didn't address my issue, that it's about having the option to tip IN APP and include it IN THE TOTAL.
> 
> Finally I get a rep who can see what I'm saying and responds:
> 
> "Hi Stuart. Thanks for writing back. We currently don't have a tip button in the app. But we appreciate that you've raised this concern because as a growing company, we welcome any suggestions or feedback on how the partner app can be more reliable and user friendly. Meantime, don't hesitate to reach out if you have any other questions."
> 
> Just keep asking for it.


You need to respond to point out that we don't need a tip option in the partner, we want it in the passenger app.


----------



## StOOber

Beur said:


> You need to respond to point out that we don't need a tip option in the partner, we want it in the passenger app.


It seems obvious that's the only place a tip button would exist, unless drivers want to tip pax? I don't think I need to point this out to them.

Have you written about it to Uber help?


----------



## Beur

StOOber said:


> It seems obvious that's the only place a tip button would exist, unless drivers want to tip pax? I don't think I need to point this out to them.
> 
> Have you written about it to Uber help?


Well,if you read their reply, they state they're always looking for ways to improve the partner app.


----------



## StOOber

UberPartnerDennis said:


> You do realize they basically said EFF you, we dont care but will placate you anyway right?


If you choose to look at the response with pessimism, you could read it that way. I see it as a thoughtful response within their current policy and that my concern was noted, and would used as a reference to Uber. They aren't going to reply, "what a great idea! We will include it in the next update!". This is a large corporation, they don't steer quickly, but with enough people pushing on the rudder, we may have a positive effect.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis

gotcha


StOOber said:


> Exactly my point.
> 
> Instead of bit ching to each other on the forum, start fashioning well crafted inquiries to the help staff, make the change we want, not merely complain.


you are new to this arent you? You will soon realize that ANY time you make a suggestion they will give you the SAME response. Its a template for them


----------



## everythingsuber

UberPartnerDennis said:


> gotcha
> 
> you are new to this arent you? You will soon realize that ANY time you make a suggestion they will give you the SAME response. Its a template for them


They have heard pretty well every complaint and have a response that has been put through the spin cycle I doubt very much that a real person has read a complaint by a driver in three years or answered it.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

Tulsa Tom said:


> I thought (mistakenly) that Uber would put a tip button on their app due to the negative feedback they are getting. So here is the response....typical......
> <<
> Christian (Uber)
> Mar 16, 01:53
> Hi Txxxx,
> Thanks for writing in regarding with putting a tip button on the app. I'm more than willing to assist you with your query.
> Uber highly values the feedback of its partners and we take what you're saying very seriously. As a growing company, we are constantly seeking ways to better enhance the Uber experience from both drivers' and riders' perspectives.
> The Uber experience means not having to exchange payment at the end of a ride, so riders do not have the option to tip at the end of a ride. We let riders know that tipping is not required because we never want riders to feel obligated to pay extra at the end of Uber trips.
> If a rider offers a tip, please remind them that tipping is not necessary with Uber. New riders may not know about the tipping policy, and could feel cheated if they later learn that tipping was not required. Of course, if the rider still insists, you should accept the tip - you earned it!
> You can find more information on this and more common questions at https://help.uber.com/partners.
> We appreciate your thoughtfulness and taking the time to write to us. We will evaluate your feedback internally.
> We're grateful for your partnership and please don't hesitate to let us know if we can help with anything else.
> Christian
> help.uber.com>>
> 
> UNBELIEVABLE RESPONSE.


And TOTAL HORSESHIT. Why does Uber Taxi have tipping? Because they are organized and will quit if there's no tip button.


----------



## Greguzzi

Beur said:


> Well,if you read their reply, they state they're always looking for ways to improve the partner app.


LOL. They are looking for new ways to screw their "partners."


----------



## Schweisshund

supernaut said:


> ^ This doesn't even make sense. "having to exchange payment at the end of a ride"? "Christian" should've proofread his copy-paste BS response before sending it to you. "having to use an additional payment method, (cash), at the end of a ride" would make more sense, but of course, adding a tipping _option_ to the app would alleviate that.
> 
> Saying that they don't "want riders to feel obligated to pay extra at the end of Uber trips" is just insulting the intelligence of both "driver partners", and riders. Gratuity for service providers is not something that was invented last year.. it's been customary for a lonnng time, and no one's "confused" or "made uncomfortable" by it, except Travis, apparently.
> 
> What a bunch of greedy, short-sighted asshats.


It would make sense if Travis is from Canada.

The difference between a Canadian and a canoe, is that every so often, a canoe will tip.


----------



## ABC123DEF

Big Foober loves each and every one of you. Now get out there and spin your wheels because demand is off the charts!!!!


----------



## Huberis

Tulsa Tom said:


> I thought (mistakenly) that Uber would put a tip button on their app due to the negative feedback they are getting. So here is the response....typical......
> <<
> Christian (Uber)
> Mar 16, 01:53
> Hi Txxxx,
> Thanks for writing in regarding with putting a tip button on the app. I'm more than willing to assist you with your query.
> Uber highly values the feedback of its partners and we take what you're saying very seriously. As a growing company, we are constantly seeking ways to better enhance the Uber experience from both drivers' and riders' perspectives.
> The Uber experience means not having to exchange payment at the end of a ride, so riders do not have the option to tip at the end of a ride. We let riders know that tipping is not required because we never want riders to feel obligated to pay extra at the end of Uber trips.
> If a rider offers a tip, please remind them that tipping is not necessary with Uber. New riders may not know about the tipping policy, and could feel cheated if they later learn that tipping was not required. Of course, if the rider still insists, you should accept the tip - you earned it!
> You can find more information on this and more common questions at https://help.uber.com/partners.
> We appreciate your thoughtfulness and taking the time to write to us. We will evaluate your feedback internally.
> We're grateful for your partnership and please don't hesitate to let us know if we can help with anything else.
> Christian
> help.uber.com>>
> 
> UNBELIEVABLE RESPONSE.


Pretty believable response by this point, I think it is just a cut and paste deal, nothing new from Uber.


----------



## Instyle

Better still, you should have asked why the default 20% gratuity applied for UberTAXI doesn't apply for other Uber options.


----------



## StOOber

Tim In Cleveland said:


> And TOTAL HORSESHIT. Why does Uber Taxi have tipping? Because they are organized and will quit if there's no tip button.


A tip button is something to fight for.


----------



## StOOber

UberPartnerDennis said:


> gotcha
> 
> you are new to this arent you? You will soon realize that ANY time you make a suggestion they will give you the SAME response. Its a template for them


Yes, I am. But with my limited experience with the help staff, they don't always get to the root of your inquiries without you pressing them further, I tell them, you didn't understand my issue, explain further, then they get it. Eventually someone will.

Show up at the Hoboken office every trip there, and say it to their faces.


----------



## Tulsa Tom

Now I am being threatened to be de activated by Uber because I am VIOLATING THEIR NO TIP POLICY BY ACCEPTING TIPS!!! Someone complained that I asked for cash when I stated "tips are not included in the fare you pay Uber and any and all tips are appreciated" 

The drama thickens....


----------



## ABC123DEF

I don't know why a "technology company" cares so much about what goes on as far as transactions in our own personal cars. We don't even work for them.


----------



## StOOber

Huberis said:


> Pretty believable response by this point, I think it is just a cut and paste deal, nothing new from Uber.


----------



## StOOber

So after multiple attempts to get my point across, and even tell them that their drivers are encouraging surge pricing through manipulation in a direct response to fare cuts, fees and costs, I got the best response yet from probably a higher qualified help staff member who claims in the communication that they'll actually do something. Plus, I got a real clear position from them regarding tips, so act accordingly.


----------



## star_spur

StOOber said:


> and even tell them that their drivers are encouraging surge pricing through manipulation in a direct response to fare cuts, fees and costs


Are you serious? Did you tell the teacher that Billy passed Suzie a note too?


----------



## Skawpio

UberPartnerDennis said:


> You do realize they basically said EFF you, we dont care but will placate you anyway right?


Also, it does not address the issue, but only states the obvious. The question was never _"Is there a tipping option in the app?"_ Everyone already knows there isn't. There will never be a tipping option either, for every dollar the pax saves makes Uber that much more attractive to the pax. Drivers are expendable.


----------



## tommyboy

Last week I got about 30 bucks that was literally thrown at me don't ever even imply for a tip but if they throw money at you it would be an insult not to take it been lucky only one scary ride


----------



## zanememjade

Tulsa Tom said:


> I thought (mistakenly) that Uber would put a tip button on their app due to the negative feedback they are getting. So here is the response....typical......
> <<
> Christian (Uber)
> Mar 16, 01:53
> Hi Txxxx,
> Thanks for writing in regarding with putting a tip button on the app. I'm more than willing to assist you with your query.
> Uber highly values the feedback of its partners and we take what you're saying very seriously. As a growing company, we are constantly seeking ways to better enhance the Uber experience from both drivers' and riders' perspectives.
> The Uber experience means not having to exchange payment at the end of a ride, so riders do not have the option to tip at the end of a ride. We let riders know that tipping is not required because we never want riders to feel obligated to pay extra at the end of Uber trips.
> If a rider offers a tip, please remind them that tipping is not necessary with Uber. New riders may not know about the tipping policy, and could feel cheated if they later learn that tipping was not required. Of course, if the rider still insists, you should accept the tip - you earned it!
> You can find more information on this and more common questions at https://help.uber.com/partners.
> We appreciate your thoughtfulness and taking the time to write to us. We will evaluate your feedback internally.
> We're grateful for your partnership and please don't hesitate to let us know if we can help with anything else.
> Christian
> help.uber.com>>
> 
> UNBELIEVABLE RESPONSE.


Man look. Uber just sucks in terms of treating their money makers. They will give you the same run around answer every time you email them. The only way to get rid of greedy uber is not to drive for them. Many companies are starting ride share apps and will have drivers profit sharing. Uber will be obsolete soon.


----------



## terrible

StOOber said:


> So after multiple attempts to get my point across, and even tell them that their drivers are encouraging surge pricing through manipulation in a direct response to fare cuts, fees and costs, I got the best response yet from probably a higher qualified help staff member who claims in the communication that they'll actually do something. Plus, I got a real clear position from them regarding tips, so act accordingly.
> View attachment 32698


Thats awesome. Thanks for sharing. I accept tips if they offer. If they as me is there a tipping option, i reply that uber does not accept tips. If they dont tip me fine. If they do, i express my gratitude for the tip.


----------



## negeorgia

StOOber said:


> So after multiple attempts to get my point across, and even tell them that their drivers are encouraging surge pricing through manipulation in a direct response to fare cuts, fees and costs, I got the best response yet from probably a higher qualified help staff member who claims in the communication that they'll actually do something. Plus, I got a real clear position from them regarding tips, so act accordingly.
> View attachment 32698


Yep, the riders and drivers that think drivers are banned from accepting cash, are thinking in error.


----------



## negeorgia

terrible said:


> Thats awesome. Thanks for sharing. I accept tips if they offer. If they as me is there a tipping option, i reply that uber does not accept tips. If they dont tip me fine. If they do, i express my gratitude for the tip.


I reply that Uber does not collect tips on my behalf, but cash is fine.


----------



## negeorgia

Tulsa Tom said:


> Now I am being threatened to be de activated by Uber because I am VIOLATING THEIR NO TIP POLICY BY ACCEPTING TIPS!!! Someone complained that I asked for cash when I stated "tips are not included in the fare you pay Uber and any and all tips are appreciated"
> 
> The drama thickens....


Don't bring it up unless riders do. Lots of misconceptions.


----------



## StOOber

negeorgia said:


> Don't bring it up unless riders do. Lots of misconceptions.


There is NO policy banning tips, at least in NJ. See my communication from them above.


----------



## StOOber

On a ride last night I had a conversation with a rider who also was confused about the lack of a clear policy, and how it's crystal clear with Lyft...

He worked as a chef, completely got it, tipped me $5 on a $5 ride.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

zanememjade said:


> Man look. Uber just sucks in terms of treating their money makers. They will give you the same run around answer every time you email them. The only way to get rid of greedy uber is not to drive for them. Many companies are starting ride share apps and will have drivers profit sharing. Uber will be obsolete soon.


The technology being used by Uber isn't that difficult, the problem that new ride share apps will have is that 1. Uber has the riders calling, they have the progressive image as well as the prices that riders like to pay and 2. Uber is aggressively seeking new drivers 24/7. Further, most Uber drivers are new to providing livery services, they are more likely just to give up on it and do what they were doing before instead of going for some new ride share app.


----------



## negeorgia

StOOber said:


> There is NO policy banning tips, at least in NJ. See my communication from them above.


I know cash is not banned. I replied to your comment about tip solicitation. Some riders are so dense that any education efforts are viewed as solicitation.


----------



## There’s no need to tip

negeorgia said:


> I know cash is not banned. I replied to your comment about tip solicitation. Some riders are so dense that any education efforts are viewed as solicitation.


And others like me that already know how things work just don't want to ****ing hear the whining anymore. I report any and all drivers that verbally bring it up. If you want to have a sign, great, but I don't want to hear it from you!


----------



## I_Like_Spam

There's no need to tip said:


> And others like me that already know how things work just don't want to &%[email protected]!*ing hear the whining anymore. I report any and all drivers that verbally bring it up. If you want to have a sign, great, but I don't want to hear it from you!


I wouldn't consider it a good policy to snitch on someone just because you're annoyed that they are asking for a tip. You have to expect a little of that when you are contracting for a low priced ride

What goes around comes around, you know.


----------



## There’s no need to tip

I_Like_Spam said:


> I wouldn't consider it a good policy to snitch on someone just because you're annoyed that they are asking for a tip. You have to expect a little of that when you are contracting for a low priced ride
> 
> What goes around comes around, you know.


Like I said, want to post a sign, so be it, but I don't want to have that financial interaction with you. If I want to discuss tips, and finance, etc... I will do so on my own initiative.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

There's no need to tip said:


> Like I said, want to post a sign, so be it, but I don't want to have that financial interaction with you. If I want to discuss tips, and finance, etc... I will do so on my own initiative.


Its fine if you don't wish to discuss tips and the like with the uber driver. But snitching on them is a bit much.


----------



## There’s no need to tip

I_Like_Spam said:


> Its fine if you don't wish to discuss tips and the like with the uber driver. But snitching on them is a bit much.


I think it is very unprofessional and feel well within my right to inform the company how the interaction annoyed me. If the company has no problem with it, they won't take action on it. I wouldn't lie and say it was something it wasn't. I would report the interaction exactly as it happened with the exact words used. While it is the drivers right to bring up the topic it is my right to report it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

StOOber said:


> Yes, I am. But with my limited experience with the help staff, they don't always get to the root of your inquiries without you pressing them further, I tell them, you didn't understand my issue, explain further, then they get it. Eventually someone will.
> 
> Show up at the Hoboken office every trip there, and say it to their faces.


Let us know how that works for you.


----------



## Greguzzi

There's no need to tip said:


> I think it is very unprofessional and feel well within my right to inform the company how the interaction annoyed me. If the company has no problem with it, they won't take action on it. I wouldn't lie and say it was something it wasn't. I would report the interaction exactly as it happened with the exact words used. While it is the drivers right to bring up the topic it is my right to report it.


You are such a delicate flower. Can I offer you a participation trophy? Or arrange a snuggle bunny so you do not feel so triggered?

Nobody here cares what you think.


----------



## There’s no need to tip

Greguzzi said:


> You are such a delicate flower. Can I offer you a participation trophy? Or arrange a snuggle bunny so you do not feel so triggered?
> 
> Nobody here cares what you think.


If you want to keep driving you should care. Hate to tell you buddy but you are in a customer facing job. Bothering the customers is not a good way to maintain that position. Most of us don't want to hear your sob story, we just want you to drive.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

I wonder if there's going to be a full moon tonight. The "uberadmirers" are out in full force. BTW how is "glados" doing?


----------



## negeorgia

There's no need to tip said:


> And others like me that already know how things work just don't want to &%[email protected]!*ing hear the whining anymore. I report any and all drivers that verbally bring it up. If you want to have a sign, great, but I don't want to hear it from you!


So you know how things work? Non surge with a pick up over 2 minutes is unprofitable for the driver but not Uber. Tip is not included in non surge rides. Riders willing to pay the drivers more do so with surge charges but Uber skims a minimum of 20% from the driver because Uber labels it surge on the driver's payout statement instead of tips. Driver's are compensated, not by value of service, or quality of service, but by something out of their control. How many other cars happen to be available and where they are located at the time a request is made by people so dense that they think cash is banned and that they entered a tip amount for 'UberTaxi' when they downloaded the app.


----------



## negeorgia

Any effort to educate dense riders is viewed as solicitation, that is why I suggested earlier, don't bring it up.


----------



## Slavic Riga

UberPartnerDennis said:


> gotcha
> 
> you are new to this arent you? You will soon realize that ANY time you make a suggestion they will give you the SAME response. Its a template for them


There is no template. 
Its just like McDonalds Menu with numbers. Can I have No 2 & No 14. Any deviation from pre fixed numbers & your order is wrong 
It s the same with UberHelp. Reply/Answer them with No2, No3. Any deviation & Uber does not know what they are talking or answering.

I also like the follow-up survey email. How did we do? Honestly want my answer...............


----------



## There’s no need to tip

negeorgia said:


> So you know how things work? Non surge with a pick up over 2 minutes is unprofitable for the driver but not Uber. Tip is not included in non surge rides. Riders willing to pay the drivers more do so with surge charges but Uber skims a minimum of 20% from the driver because Uber labels it surge on the driver's payout statement instead of tips. Driver's are compensated, not by value of service, or quality of service, but by something out of their control. How many other cars happen to be available and where they are located at the time a request is made by people so dense that they think cash is banned and that they entered a tip amount for 'UberTaxi' when they downloaded the app.


Yes, I am well aware that is how the Uber system works. I am also well aware that the drivers know that is how the Uber system works as well yet still continue to participate. If you have a problem, take it up with Uber. All I want is to get to my destination. What's next, the guy in McDonald's telling me that tips are not included in his wage?


----------



## Greguzzi

There's no need to tip said:


> If you want to keep driving you should care. Hate to tell you buddy but you are in a customer facing job. Bothering the customers is not a good way to maintain that position. Most of us don't want to hear your sob story, we just want you to drive.


I am not your buddy, and I don't tell sob stories or bother anyone. Also, the entitled blobs of protoplasm I drive around are not my customers. They are Lyft/Uber's customers. Lyft/Uber is my customer and I fulfill my contract but no more because I offer the value a company is willing to pay for.

I never kiss the asses of their entitled blobs of protoplasm, either. Nor do I offer water nor mints nor anything extra. If the subject of tips comes up, I tell them the truth about Uber's chicanery and dishonesty on the subject. Most just want to act their place on the autistic spectrum and stare at their smartphone pacifier.

And I most definitely take no shit from these entitled blobs of protoplasm. Not waiting with toes on the curb? I call you. Not in the car at 5 minutes flat? Cancel and pocket the fee. Want me to stop traffic to pick up your entitled ass? Not doing it. I go to the nearest spot that's safe to pull over, and you will have to walk there. Don't like any of that? Call a cab. If they misbehave or give any attitude, I cancel the trip if I have not yet started it or kick them to the curb if the ride has begun.

Star rating? Surge fare or a tip gets you 5 stars and a hearty thanks. No surge fare or no tip but you otherwise brighten my day you get 5 stars. No surge fare or no tip but otherwise a good passenger gets you 4 stars. Make me wait or act surly or obnoxious gets you 3 or less, depending on the severity of your misbehavior.

My approach is apparently working for me, as ratings are 4.85 and I have tons of great comments from riders. Note that I didn't start out this way. I started out kissing asses and behaving as if my contribution was valued by my "partner" and the partner's customers. I soon figured out how naive I was in thinking any of that. Uber and the company's chiseling ways and its cheap-ass and entitled blobs of protoplasm made me this way.

FWIW, the ***** in the armor of the Uber business model is that they depend on the drivers they mistreat to handle all the face-to-face interactions with the company's customers. If there is any justice in this whirled, that will be the company's undoing, and a more rational and sustainable business model will emerge from the ashes. I have no illusions about there being justice in this whirled, however.


----------



## Slavic Riga

There's no need to tip said:


> carIf you want to keep driving you should e. Hate to tell you buddy but you are in a customer facing job. Bothering the customers is not a good way to maintain that position. Most of us don't want to hear your sob story, *we just want you to drive.*


Who is *WE *& whom do you represent Uber, Drivers, Independent Contractors. Who designated you as Drivers spokesperson. 
Nobody, None of us, so its only you who has designated yourself.
So, Speak for yourself & not collectively for all of us & don't use the word *'WE'.*

I for one can take & make my own decisions. Don't need *you*.


----------



## There’s no need to tip

Greguzzi said:


> I am not your buddy, and I don't tell sob stories or bother anyone. Also, the entitled blobs of protoplasm I drive around are not my customers. They are Lyft/Uber's customers. Lyft/Uber is my customer and I fulfill my contract but no more because I offer the value a company is willing to pay for.
> 
> I never kiss the asses of their entitled blobs of protoplasm, either. Nor do I offer water nor mints nor anything extra. If the subject of tips comes up, I tell them the truth about Uber's chicanery and dishonesty on the subject. Most just want to act their place on the autistic spectrum and stare at their smartphone pacifier.
> 
> And I most definitely take no shit from these entitled blobs of protoplasm. Not waiting with toes on the curb? I call you. Not in the car at 5 minutes flat? Cancel and pocket the fee. Want me to stop traffic to pick up your entitled ass? Not doing it. I go to the nearest spot that's safe to pull over, and you will have to walk there. Don't like any of that? Call a cab. If they misbehave or give any attitude, I cancel the trip if I have not yet started it or kick them to the curb if the ride has begun.
> 
> Star rating? Surge fare or a tip gets you 5 stars and a hearty thanks. No surge fare or no tip but you otherwise brighten my day you get 5 stars. No surge fare or no tip but otherwise a good passenger gets you 4 stars. Make me wait or act surly or obnoxious gets you 3 or less, depending on the severity of your misbehavior.
> 
> My approach is apparently working for me, as ratings are 4.85 and I have tons of great comments from riders. Note that I didn't start out this way. I started out kissing asses and behaving as if my contribution was valued by my "partner" and the partner's customers. I soon figured out how naive I was in thinking any of that. Uber and the company's chiseling ways and its cheap-ass and entitled blobs of protoplasm made me this way.
> 
> FWIW, the ***** in the armor of the Uber business model is that they depend on the drivers they mistreat to handle all the face-to-face interactions with the company's customers. If there is any justice in this whirled, that will be the company's undoing, and a more rational and sustainable business model will emerge from the ashes. I have no illusions about there being justice in this whirled, however.


You sound like my kind of driver. I don't need my ass powdered nor do I expect it. As to the other passengers out there, I'm sure you run into some pretty demanding people. **** those guys....


----------



## There’s no need to tip

Slavic Riga said:


> Who is *WE *& whom do you represent Uber, Drivers, Independent Contractors. Who designated you as Drivers spokesperson.
> Nobody, None of us, so its only you who has designated yourself.
> So, Speak for yourself & not collectively for all of us & don't use the word *'WE'.*
> 
> I for one can take & make my own decisions. Don't need *you*.


Hahahahaahh. If you couldn't tell already, I'm a PASSENGER not a DRIVER so uhhhh yeah, you kinda do need me if you want to have a job. Don't want to take my advice, so be it. Piss off your customers and see how far it gets you.


----------



## Slavic Riga

There's no need to tip said:


> Hahahahaahh. If you couldn't tell already, I'm a PASSENGER not a DRIVER so uhhhh yeah, you kinda do need me if you want to have a job.


Me. No. As per Uber I'm a contractor & work P/T. Weekends, Nights & when I choose to work, which is also known as 'FLEXIBILITY'. 
Do YOU ? No. You work F/T & need drivers to get you around. Hahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Travis K & Uber employees need the job & your good will, until Autonomous cars are introduced on this platform. Me. No. I have a car.

Joke is on you.


----------



## There’s no need to tip

Slavic Riga said:


> Me. No. As per Uber I'm a contractor & work P/T. Weekends, Nights & when I choose to work, which is also known as 'FLEXIBILITY'.
> Do YOU ? No. You work F/T & need drivers to get you around. Hahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Travis K & Uber employees need the job & your good will, until Autonomous cars are introduced on this platform. Me. No. I have a car.
> 
> Joke is on you.


What in the hell are you talking about? You completely missed the point. I don't need YOU specifically. I need any jabroni with a car willing to drive. There are plenty of those out there. If you want to rack up customer complaints be my guest. When you get deactivated I won't shed a tear. You will have the flexibility to sit on your ass on your couch because Uber cut you loose. I will jump in the next available car. Also, you think everyone that uses Uber doesn't have a car? What are you thinking? I have a car and still use Uber for those situations where I don't want to use my car. I use Uber for pleasure, not for work.


----------



## Slavic Riga

There's no need to tip said:


> What in the hell are you talking about? You completely missed the point. I don't need YOU specifically. I need any jabroni with a car willing to drive. There are plenty of those out there. If you want to rack up customer complaints be my guest. When you get deactivated I won't shed a tear. You will have the flexibility to sit on your ass on your couch because Uber cut you loose. I will jump in the next available car. Also, you think everyone that uses Uber doesn't have a car? What are you thinking? I have a car and still use Uber for those situations where I don't want to use my car. I use Uber for pleasure, not for work.


*Nice to see you all riled up*.
Don't wish for others to have a fall. It could happen to you. What you wish for others could happen to you. 'KARMA' always lurks round the corner.
You may get your wish answered soon, by you sitting on a couch & no cars wanting to pick you up.


----------



## negeorgia

There's no need to tip said:


> Yes, I am well aware that is how the Uber system works. I am also well aware that the drivers know that is how the Uber system works as well yet still continue to participate. If you have a problem, take it up with Uber. All I want is to get to my destination. What's next, the guy in McDonald's telling me that tips are not included in his wage?


Apples to Oranges. McDonald's guy doesn't supply the beef, buns or French fries and usually gets wage increases over time. If Uber lowers the fares, they should lower the standards and let me use my 1995 Saturn for non surge UberX requests, saving my 2012 Chrysler for surge paying requests, where tip is included.


----------



## Greguzzi

negeorgia said:


> Apples to Oranges. McDonald's guy doesn't supply the beef, buns or French fries and usually gets wage increases over time. If Uber lowers the fares, they should lower the standards and let me use my 1995 Saturn for non surge UberX requests, saving my 2012 Chrysler for surge paying requests, where tip is included.


Boom! Headshot!


----------



## There’s no need to tip

negeorgia said:


> Apples to Oranges. McDonald's guy doesn't supply the beef, buns or French fries and usually gets wage increases over time. If Uber lowers the fares, they should lower the standards and let me use my 1995 Saturn for non surge UberX requests, saving my 2012 Chrysler for surge paying requests, where tip is included.


Yes, obviously 1 is an employee while the other is an independent contractor (with additional expenses) but the point still holds. Let me ask, who CHOSE to enter into such an arrangement? YOU, the driver. If you wanted to be an employee, with all the benefits that go along with it, you could and still can make that decision for yourself. The point is, every job has people that are not happy with what they make. Whether they are an employee, or an independent contractor makes no difference. However, not everyone sticks their hand out looking for more from the customer. If the guy in McDonald's is unhappy with the terms of his employment, he leaves. He doesn't hit up the customer at the register. At any point in time McDonald's COULD tell him he is NOT getting a wage increase or cuts his hours due to new federal laws (which has happened numerous times recently). What did all those employees do that used to work 40 hours but were now cut down to 25 to avoid the extra benefits? I'll tell you what they DIDN'T do.....


----------



## negeorgia

There's no need to tip said:


> Yes, obviously 1 is an employee while the other is an independent contractor (with additional expenses) but the point still holds. Let me ask, who CHOSE to enter into such an arrangement? YOU, the driver. If you wanted to be an employee, with all the benefits that go along with it, you could and still can make that decision for yourself. The point is, every job has people that are not happy with what they make. Whether they are an employee, or an independent contractor makes no difference. However, not everyone sticks their hand out looking for more from the customer. If the guy in McDonald's is unhappy with the terms of his employment, he leaves. He doesn't hit up the customer at the register. At any point in time McDonald's COULD tell him he is NOT getting a wage increase or cuts his hours due to new federal laws (which has happened numerous times recently). What did all those employees do that used to work 40 hours but were now cut down to 25 to avoid the extra benefits? I'll tell you what they DIDN'T do.....


Exactly, don't forget, in this thread, I have stated don't attempt to educate dense riders, they view it as solicitation. I have said don't bring it up. I don't have a sign. I don't have a tip jar. I don't hold my hand out. I don't have a car payment. I give non surge rides to build up the business miles to offset surge ride income so I don't have a tax bill like an employee. If you are having issues with tip solicitation, suggest that they go offline until surge. Complaining to Uber, isn't solving it, is it? Your suggesting the driver take their issue to Uber, drivers here are saying your suggestion is failing.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Greguzzi said:


> You are such a delicate flower. Can I offer you a participation trophy? Or arrange a snuggle bunny so you do not feel so triggered?
> 
> Nobody here cares what you think.


 I would hate to be "annoyed" by a driver who just made less than $3 ferrying me around. How dare they make my ride less than perfect!


----------



## Greguzzi

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I would hate to be "annoyed" by a driver who just made less than $3 ferrying me around. How dare they make my ride less than perfect!


"And that insistence that I get to the car within 5 minutes! Why can't I have 15 minutes? You drivers are serving me!"


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I would hate to be "annoyed" by a driver who just made less than $3 ferrying me around. How dare they make my ride less than perfect!


 That's what makes it "the uber experience". Especially in Detroit! LOLOL I knew I couldn't keep a straight face on that one.


----------



## There’s no need to tip

negeorgia said:


> Complaining to Uber, isn't solving it, is it? Your suggesting the driver take their issue to Uber, drivers here are saying your suggestion is failing.


Complaining to Uber is just 1 avenue the drivers can take. Yes I agree, that alone isn't doing a damn thing. Perhaps pickets, protests, and not turning the app on will have better results. I just find it unprofessional to involve the passenger. Am I going to cry if a driver brings it up to me? Is it going to ruin my day? No, I'll live. The fact is, most passengers just don't want to hear it, and will complain to Uber as the issue is between them and its independent contractor. This will most likely NOT result in the changes the driver wants but more likely it will result in a warning or deactivation.


----------



## negeorgia

There's no need to tip said:


> Complaining to Uber is just 1 avenue the drivers can take. Yes I agree, that alone isn't doing a damn thing. Perhaps pickets, protests, and not turning the app on will have better results. I just find it unprofessional to involve the passenger. Am I going to cry if a driver brings it up to me? Is it going to ruin my day? No, I'll live. The fact is, most passengers just don't want to hear it, and will complain to Uber as the issue is between them and its independent contractor. This will most likely NOT result in the changes the driver wants but more likely it will result in a warning or deactivation.


What also isn't fun is listening riders gripe about surge, I'm like umm, you saw the price when you made your request. I'm finally getting paid a decent a rate. Now the ones that pay 3.5 and say 'I hope you make lots of money today!', those are the ones that get it. If the drivers don't have decent times, the don't stay and the price would be higher when the cabs return. When riders gripe about surge, would you suggest I run to Uber and tattle-tale on them? Apples to apples.


----------



## negeorgia

What it boils down to is a lack of courtesy and common sense. If I am supposed to tip, then what is the % I am supposed to? That is a stupid question. What surge are you on.


----------



## There’s no need to tip

negeorgia said:


> What also isn't fun is listening riders gripe about surge, I'm like umm, you saw the price when you made your request. I'm finally getting paid a decent a rate. Now the ones that pay 3.5 and say 'I hope you make lots of money today!', those are the ones that get it. If the drivers don't have decent times, the don't stay and the price would be higher when the cabs return. When riders gripe about surge, would you suggest I run to Uber and tattle-tale on them? Apples to apples.


If you fail to see the difference between a CUSTOMER who is PAYING for a service and someone providing that service, I don't know what to tell you. I think *****ing about the surge is ridiculous as well and would never act in such a way myself, but you know the saying, the customer is always right. Unless a customer is particularly egregious, a business usually tries to keep them a customer even if it means taking their shit. It doesn't make it right, it is just how it is in a service based industry.


----------



## negeorgia

There's no need to tip said:


> If you fail to see the difference between a CUSTOMER who is PAYING for a service and someone providing that service, I don't know what to tell you. I think *****ing about the surge is ridiculous as well and would never act in such a way myself, but you know the saying, the customer is always right. Unless a customer is particularly egregious, a business usually tries to keep them a customer even if it means taking their shit. It doesn't make it right, it is just how it is in a service based industry.


So you are saying of course I shouldn't run to Uber and tattle-tale on them.


----------



## There’s no need to tip

negeorgia said:


> So you are saying of course I shouldn't run to Uber and tattle-tale on them.


You CAN if you so desire, it will just be a waste of your time though as Uber isn't going to care in the least. I think the lower star rating is more appropriate in that situation.


----------



## negeorgia

There's no need to tip said:


> You CAN if you so desire, it will just be a waste of your time though as Uber isn't going to care in the least. I think the lower star rating is more appropriate in that situation.


Which is also pointless and useless as well. So can't you see how onesided it is. Complaints to Uber, hurts drivers. 1 star, hurts drivers. Non surge rides with no cash tip, hurts drivers. Go offline (til surge) or get deactivated by dense riders, those are the choices presented.


----------



## negeorgia

BTW, drivers that refuse tips are also dense.


----------



## There’s no need to tip

negeorgia said:


> Which is also pointless and useless as well. So can't you see how onesided it is. Complaints to Uber, hurts drivers. 1 star, hurts drivers. Non surge rides with no cash tip, hurts drivers. Go offline or get deactivated by dense riders, those are the choices presented.


Oh yes, I absolutely understand how shitty the system is. I honestly can't believe this many drivers still put up with it. Check my posts here, I am constantly advising people they are probably better off getting out ASAP. That doesn't mean I won't keep using the service as a passenger. As I have said many times over, everyone here are big boys and girls capable of making their own life choices. If someone chooses to drive me around for pennies, I have no issue with that.


----------



## The_Mouser

There's no need to tip said:


> Oh yes, I absolutely understand how shitty the system is. I honestly can't believe this many drivers still put up with it. Check my posts here, I am constantly advising people they are probably better off getting out ASAP. That doesn't mean I won't keep using the service as a passenger. As I have said many times over, everyone here are big boys and girls capable of making their own life choices. If someone chooses to drive me around for pennies, I have no issue with that.


So you know how exploitative the system is to the drivers, but you continue to use it for fun. Then it irritates you when drivers try to talk about or educate you on the exploitative practices of the company because unbeknownst to them that you are already knowledgable and find it rather amusing.

Instead of using the time you are already typing to uber to advocate for better treatment of the drivers, you are complicit in their exploitation and aid in it by reporting them because that "annoys" you that they talk about it. Possibly terminating a driver who may well need that income to provide for himself due to circumstances in his own life.

Having a hard time not thinking you are just a pretty miserable human being.

Tell you what, whenever you get in an uber, save yourself the aggravation of having to listen to the occasional driver talk about these matters and just tell us that you are a member of these boards and what your name is. That way we can kick your miserable husk out of our car and save everyone the trouble of having to deal with one another.


----------



## There’s no need to tip

The_Mouser said:


> So you know how exploitative the system is to the drivers, but you continue to use it for fun. Then it irritates you when drivers try to talk about or educate you on the exploitative practices of the company because unbeknownst to them that you are already knowledgable and find it rather amusing.
> 
> Instead of using the time you are already typing to uber to advocate for better treatment of the drivers, you are complicit in their exploitation and aid in it by reporting them because that "annoys" you that they talk about it. Possibly terminating a driver who may well need that income to provide for himself due to circumstances in his own life.
> 
> Having a hard time not thinking you are just a pretty miserable human being.
> 
> Tell you what, whenever you get in an uber, save yourself the aggravation of having to listen to the occasional driver talk about these matters and just tell us that you are a member of these boards and what your name is. That way we can kick your miserable husk out of our car and save everyone the trouble of having to deal with one another.


I am not your momma. I am not your papa. You know what I care about here, numero uno. As I said, you are all big boys and girls and should be able to make your own life choices. The information is out there, readily available to anyone that wants to do a 5 min google search before making substantial life decisions. I'm using a service as it is advertised to be used. The drivers are working for a service where they should have done their due diligence. If they choose to ignore all the information out there and continue to drive, so be it. I will continue to be a passenger. I am not an activist. Their cause doesn't really affect my life. I look at this situation like anything else in life. It is an arm's length transaction. Just as I wouldn't turn down someone offering me $10,000 more than my house is worth, I'm not going to ***** to Uber that I should be paying more money. That is the job of the drivers. ***** to Uber all you want. Protest, picket, stop driving, form a union. I have no issue with that. "Educating" the passenger is just not the appropriate, or professional, way to go about things.


----------



## The_Mouser

There's no need to tip said:


> I am not your momma. I am not your papa. You know what I care about here, numero uno. As I said, you are all big boys and girls and should be able to make your own life choices. The information is out there, readily available to anyone that wants to do a 5 min google search before making substantial life decisions. I'm using a service as it is advertised to be used. The drivers are working for a service where they should have done their due diligence. If they choose to ignore all the information out there and continue to drive, so be it. I will continue to be a passenger. I am not an activist. Their cause doesn't really affect my life. I look at this situation like anything else in life. It is an arm's length transaction. Just as I wouldn't turn down someone offering me $10,000 more than my house is worth, I'm not going to ***** to Uber that I should be paying more money. That is the job of the drivers. ***** to Uber all you want. Protest, picket, stop driving, form a union. I have no issue with that. "Educating" the passenger is just not the appropriate, or professional, way to go about things.


Like I said, a miserable human being who doesn't mind taking advantage of people. I have no problem with you using the service, I have an issue with you being a schmuck. That's my opinion, and you can differ with it, and if you ever get me on a ping go ahead and cancel if you don't like it. Or hell, just tell me who you are and I will cancel and take the acceptance rate hit. Because while it is easy for people like you to just remake an account and use a different card when you can no longer get rides, it's much harder for the drivers to be able to do that.


----------



## secretadmirer

just what we need.. another uberite gloating about how they enjoy not tipping,


----------



## There’s no need to tip

The_Mouser said:


> Like I said, a miserable human being who doesn't mind taking advantage of people. I have no problem with you using the service, I have an issue with you being a schmuck. That's my opinion, and you can differ with it, and if you ever get me on a ping go ahead and cancel if you don't like it. Or hell, just tell me who you are and I will cancel and take the acceptance rate hit. Because while it is easy for people like you to just remake an account and use a different card when you can no longer get rides, it's much harder for the drivers to be able to do that.


I love all you guys that try to act all self-righteous. I am an angel? Nah, never pretended to be. I do have my limits though. I would never actively try to hoodwink someone just to get a deal but I certainly am not going to feel bad just because someone else didn't do their due diligence. If that makes me a "miserable human being" so be it. I am open and honest and comfortable with who I am and the decisions I make. You all have your panties in a bunch over this only because it affects you. Let's not pretend like you would care otherwise. Just one look at all the posts on here about drivers that don't even bother tipping other drivers says volumes.


----------



## The_Mouser

If what your after is strictly professional interaction, then you should take a taxi. Taxi drivers have to be licensed, permitted, trained, commercially insured and drive in a commercial vehicle. They have a dispatch and much more leeway on who they can pick up. You are also paying a higher price to be able to expect that level of professionalism.

You are instead opting for a significantly cheaper option in someone's private vehicle. You get what you pay for. You can't compare a McDonalds hamburger to a Fudruckers hamburger. Sure, they both have meat and bread, but there is a reason one is a dollar and the other is seven.

While I could personally care less about getting tips or not, I am aware that this is how more than a few people make ends meet for themselves and their families. Therefore I think the option to tip is a legitimate topic of conversation. I also think that reporting people solely for bringing it up because it annoys you on your 10 minute ride without knowing anything about that persons situation is pretty high on the "entitled bag of protoplasm" meter.

You are right about one thing though. Before I started doing this I didn't care because I didn't use uber. However, you can bet if I did use it I would have the cash for a tip because that is what you do when someone is providing you a service. I do not see any differences between my uber driver and a taxi driver or a waiter who brings me my food or the bartender who makes me my drink.

It takes a lot for me to complain about something that could endanger someone's lively hood. Because there could be a lot of factors that make up experience I am not aware of. I certainly don't do it because someone annoyed me or slightly inconvienced my day. The reason I do that is because I would like to think other people afford me that same courtesy if I am off form or having a bad day.

As for the volumes of posts about other drivers who don't tip, that just shows that you are not the only miserable human being out there. Of course, they don't report their drivers for talking about the subject, so they are a little lower on the scale.


----------



## secretadmirer

"Due diligence" is a two-way street. I'll be glad to practice if the price is right, but none of this .60/mile bs.


----------



## secretadmirer

"Due diligence" is a two-way street. I'll be glad to practice if the price is right, but none of this .60/mile bs.


----------



## There’s no need to tip

secretadmirer said:


> "Due diligence" is a two-way street. I'll be glad to practice if the price is right, but none of this .60/mile bs.


Exactly, THAT is your due diligence. You know the facts and refuse to take part at that rate. Same as due diligence in buying a car, house, or business. Not getting what you think is a fair bargain after learning all the facts, try to negotiate with seller to make it fair but they won't budge, then the answer is walking from the deal.


----------



## RedDragonQueen

My question is if it's so awful to add the tip button why has Lyft done it successfully? And guess what? They still have the option of NOT tipping in the end. Stupid


----------



## negeorgia

RedDragonQueen said:


> My question is if it's so awful to add the tip button why has Lyft done it successfully? And guess what? They still have the option of NOT tipping in the end. Stupid


Uber gets 20% or more of the surge (their fair share). There is no tip button because Uber feels the need to protect drivers from being unfairly rewarded. Their research shows that tips and quality of service are not related and that people that rely on tips as part of their income earn less than people that are just paid. Cash is not banned by Uber, but logic is and some dense riders believe there is no need to tip on non surge rides because they did tip on surge rides.


----------



## The_Mouser

Makes perfect sense lol


----------



## ChortlingCrison

In a way uber does get a forced gratuity. "The booking fee". Maybe they are telling the truth that the tip is included but in a slightly different way. Uber gets all of it, not the driver.


----------



## StOOber

There's no need to tip said:


> And others like me that already know how things work just don't want to &%[email protected]!*ing hear the whining anymore. I report any and all drivers that verbally bring it up. If you want to have a sign, great, but I don't want to hear it from you!


 Wow. I hope your rating is as low as what you've given those drivers.

I give all passengers 5 stars unless there's a serious issue. I have a dozen creeps who gave me less than 5 stars which endangers my ability to earn.


----------



## sellkatsell44

RedDragonQueen said:


> My question is if it's so awful to add the tip button why has Lyft done it successfully? And guess what? They still have the option of NOT tipping in the end. Stupid


Just like diners have an option of not tipping either - guess you've never worked as a waitress before or befriended one close enough to confide in you the secret:

Not everyone tips

Also,

Some of them are regulars

Guess who gets a special sauce?

And uber is still more successful at grabbing the market share then lyft...hmmmmmmm


----------



## StOOber

There's no need to tip said:


> I think it is very unprofessional and feel well within my right to inform the company how the interaction annoyed me. If the company has no problem with it, they won't take action on it. I wouldn't lie and say it was something it wasn't. I would report the interaction exactly as it happened with the exact words used. While it is the drivers right to bring up the topic it is my right to report it.


Since there is no policy against tipping Uber drivers, and you know that tipping is customary for taxis, when we show up in a new or nice car, provide you with a good service, who not consider tipping? Tipping is not required by diners at a restaurant, but try walking out of one without a tip, or a taxi. Sure, no one can chase you down, bUT it's seen as an insult to a stranger who is paid to service you, but not very well.

You report a driver, they can lose their job.


----------



## Greguzzi

StOOber said:


> [snip]
> 
> You report a driver, they can lose their job.


Nothing would please that cheap bastard more than thinking he got you fired.


----------



## negeorgia

StOOber said:


> Since there is no policy against tipping Uber drivers, and you know that tipping is customary for taxis, when we show up in a new or nice car, provide you with a good service, who not consider tipping? Tipping is not required by diners at a restaurant, but try walking out of one without a tip, or a taxi. Sure, no one can chase you down, bUT it's seen as an insult to a stranger who is paid to service you, but not very well.
> 
> You report a driver, they can lose their job.


@There's no need to tip is fully aware of the process of how Uber deactivates drivers. He wants there to be fewer drivers and rates to increase so drivers will not solicit tips. Everyone that is not dense knows that solicitation is defined differently by everyone. He agrees a tip jar is not a solicitation. Some riders think a tip jar is a solicitation.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Greguzzi said:


> Nothing would please that cheap bastard more than thinking he got you fired.


I agree. That's why I just laugh at his posts.


----------



## The_Mouser

He's a troll. Why else pick that name and come on a discussion board of drivers and talk about reporting people for requesting tips. He just does it to get a rise out of people and be contrarian. Probably a militant cabbie lol.


----------



## There’s no need to tip

StOOber said:


> Since there is no policy against tipping Uber drivers, and you know that tipping is customary for taxis, when we show up in a new or nice car, provide you with a good service, who not consider tipping? Tipping is not required by diners at a restaurant, but try walking out of one without a tip, or a taxi. Sure, no one can chase you down, bUT it's seen as an insult to a stranger who is paid to service you, but not very well.
> 
> You report a driver, they can lose their job.


I have no issue with providing tips when they are EARNED. Providing "good service" is standard in my book, not deserving of a tip. I have no problem providing a tip if service above and beyond was provided (and I made use of said extras). The difference between Uber and a diner is that tipping is EXPECTED by the workers and patrons of the diner while the exact opposite is true with Uber.



negeorgia said:


> @There's no need to tip is fully aware of the process of how Uber deactivates drivers. He wants there to be fewer drivers and rates to increase so drivers will not solicit tips. Everyone that is not dense knows that solicitation is defined differently by everyone. He agrees a tip jar is not a solicitation. Some riders think a tip jar is a solicitation.


Correct. I have no issue with a tip jar nor a sign. You want to have one there, so be it. That is passive and doesn't bother me. Direct contact about it is what would result in a complaint from me.


----------



## Greguzzi

The_Mouser said:


> He's a troll. Why else pick that name and come on a discussion board of drivers and talk about reporting people for requesting tips. He just does it to get a rise out of people and be contrarian. Probably a militant cabbie lol.


He's Travis K.'s mini-me. Travis pats him on the head and feeds him a doggy treat every time he denies the social norm of tipping service providers.


----------



## negeorgia

There's no need to tip said:


> I have no issue with providing tips when they are EARNED. Providing "good service" is standard in my book, not deserving of a tip. I have no problem providing a tip if service above and beyond was provided (and I made use of said extras). The difference between Uber and a diner is that tipping is EXPECTED by the workers and patrons of the diner while the exact opposite is true with Uber.
> 
> Correct. I have no issue with a tip jar nor a sign. You want to have one there, so be it. That is passive and doesn't bother me. Direct contact about it is what would result in a complaint from me.


Well, there you go again. You let Uber tell you there is no need to tip, after you know Uber has lowered the amount payed to drivers. Just in my market. December 2015, rider pays $6.00, Uber gets $2, driver gets $4. March 2016, rider pays $5.00, Uber gets $2, newly onboarded driver gets $3. (veteran driver gets $3.20 Uber gets $1.80). $1.00 reduction in fare but zero reduction for Uber (when it is a recently added driver involved). When I started, I got 80% of $5.00; new drivers now get 75% of $4.00... Only dense people think there's no need to tip.


----------



## Stygge

Tulsa Tom said:


> I thought (mistakenly) that Uber would put a tip button on their app due to the negative feedback they are getting. So here is the response....typical......
> <<
> Christian (Uber)
> Mar 16, 01:53
> Hi Txxxx,
> Thanks for writing in regarding with putting a tip button on the app. I'm more than willing to assist you with your query.
> Uber highly values the feedback of its partners and we take what you're saying very seriously. As a growing company, we are constantly seeking ways to better enhance the Uber experience from both drivers' and riders' perspectives.
> The Uber experience means not having to exchange payment at the end of a ride, so riders do not have the option to tip at the end of a ride. We let riders know that tipping is not required because we never want riders to feel obligated to pay extra at the end of Uber trips.
> If a rider offers a tip, please remind them that tipping is not necessary with Uber. New riders may not know about the tipping policy, and could feel cheated if they later learn that tipping was not required. Of course, if the rider still insists, you should accept the tip - you earned it!
> You can find more information on this and more common questions at https://help.uber.com/partners.
> We appreciate your thoughtfulness and taking the time to write to us. We will evaluate your feedback internally.
> We're grateful for your partnership and please don't hesitate to let us know if we can help with anything else.
> Christian
> help.uber.com>>
> 
> UNBELIEVABLE RESPONSE.


If the rider has no cash they can tip by credit card. If they don't have a credit card they'll need the money more than I do.


----------



## There’s no need to tip

negeorgia said:


> @There's no need to tip is fully aware of the process of how Uber deactivates drivers. He wants there to be fewer drivers and rates to increase so drivers will not solicit tips. Everyone that is not dense knows that solicitation is defined differently by everyone. He agrees a tip jar is not a solicitation. Some riders think a tip jar is a solicitation.





negeorgia said:


> Well, there you go again. You let Uber tell you there is no need to tip, after you know Uber has lowered the amount payed to drivers. Just in my market. December 2015, rider pays $6.00, Uber gets $2, driver gets $4. March 2016, rider pays $5.00, Uber gets $2, newly onboarded driver gets $3. (veteran driver gets $3.20 Uber gets $1.80). $1.00 reduction in fare but zero reduction for Uber (when it is a recently added driver involved). When I started, I got 80% of $5.00; new drivers now get 75% of $4.00... Only dense people think there's no need to tip.


You STILL aren't getting it. What you are saying is absolutely true. I am not refuting that. The point is, the argument is between the driver and UBER. Nothing you have said, true as it might be, counters the argument I have been making on the viewpoint of the passenger. Yes, you might be getting paid less, and if the driver feels that compensation no longer "fully compensates" him for his effort, the solution is to organize and pressure Uber to change said price structure, or stop driving for Uber.


----------



## Tulsa Tom

Uber* must raise their rates * and allow a higher minimum to drivers so that the tip issue will be reduced to those PAX who want to tip a driver for extra good service. I am not and WILL NOT chase 5 miles to pick up a $2.60 fare at Univ of Tulsa or any Walmart.


----------



## There’s no need to tip

Tulsa Tom said:


> Uber* must raise their rates * and allow a higher minimum to drivers so that the tip issue will be reduced to those PAX who want to tip a driver for extra good service. I am not and WILL NOT chase 5 miles to pick up a $2.60 fare at Univ of Tulsa or any Walmart.


I agree with you that you should not chase rates that you find unacceptable to you. However, until such time as Uber doesn't have enough drivers, it is doubtful that they will raise the price. Therefore it is incumbent on the drivers to exert sufficient pressure on Uber if they want the changes they desire.


----------



## negeorgia

There's no need to tip said:


> You STILL aren't getting it. What you are saying is absolutely true. I am not refuting that. The point is, the argument is between the driver and UBER. Nothing you have said, true as it might be, counters the argument I have been making on the viewpoint of the passenger. Yes, you might be getting paid less, and if the driver feels that compensation no longer "fully compensates" him for his effort, the solution is to organize and pressure Uber to change said price structure, or stop driving for Uber.


It is good that you tip from time to time.


----------



## There’s no need to tip

negeorgia said:


> It is good that you tip from time to time.


Absolutely. I never once said I was against tipping as it is meant to be. I am against what it has become. Something that is expected not earned.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

StOOber said:


> Since there is no policy against tipping Uber drivers, and you know that tipping is customary for taxis, when we show up in a new or nice car, provide you with a good service, who not consider tipping? Tipping is not required by diners at a restaurant, but try walking out of one without a tip, or a taxi. Sure, no one can chase you down, bUT it's seen as an insult to a stranger who is paid to service you, but not very well.
> 
> You report a driver, they can lose their job.


 You tell'm ROCKY!! Eye of the tiger. Eye of the tiger.


----------



## STICKY SAGGY MCNUTSAC

I was fisting Travis last night & got some pillow talk intel I needed to share. Travis complained that if GOOBER FUBER allowed tipping, when tips were exchanged Fuber is legally prohibited from skimming that moneys! Travis says that his Nigerian scam artist / rapist father and crack ***** / heroin addicted mother taught him that if he cant skim money from a biatch on all monies then that is morally prohibited against the families ethics. Travis' rectum is a real piece of work, thanks mostly to his father.


----------

